# Ns 6633



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Someone has been going into my house and borrowing 1 of my locomotives. I have a norfolk southern number 6633. It is an SD 60. I work next to the norfolk southern maine line. Over the past week I have seen it on the rails several times.. It's kinda neat to see your own locomotive running down the rails.


----------

